# Schwinn



## ryan.douglas2 (May 29, 2011)

I am new to the whole cycling world. Right now I have a Schwinn 700c Trailway Hybrid, which gets me from A to B. However, I do a lot of cycling, more than the average beginner. I need a quality road bike for many reasons, lighter, better components, more aerodynamic, better training...etc. In no way do I have the money to just go to my bike shop and lay down hundreds of dollars for a bike such as a Fuji, or the Trek *that I have been eying for a few months*. I have been looking on ebay and amazon and such and have come across a few Schwinn road bikes for prices I can afford. Does anyone know anything about Schwinn bikes? Are they good quality? Is it worth the buy?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Schwinn is owned by Pacific Cycles which is a Dorel Industries owned company. They still make some decent bikes, but have limited sizing and (IIRC) are sold only by online retailers. 

That said, no matter the price range, fit is of utmost importance with drop bar bikes, so if you're shopping online (unless you've already done so), you need to pin down your sizing requirements. They'll likely be different than your hybrid.

Lastly, rather than focusing on any one brand, I suggest linking to a few bikes of interest asking members to critique them. You might want to post your price range and given your constraints, might consider used bikes (listed on CL, for example). At least then you can shop local and see/ ride the bikes before commiting to a purchase.


----------



## ryan.douglas2 (May 29, 2011)

I am having some trouble understanding the "sizing requirements". I do know that fit is the highest importance. I am 5'11, 6'0...there is always an inch difference every time i am measured. My hybrid has 28'' wheels, I have no idea the frame size, although I do feel it is a bit small, but that may just be me. I like the ride height of the 28's, but I have been doing a lot of reading up on road bikes and there are so many numbers and letters and such i.e. 700c, 57cm, 58.5c, and on and on. So I get confused trying to figure out what size I need. And Im not exactly focusing on one brand or another, I just ask about the ones that fit my price range, if it's worth the buy or if it's a waste of money that can be saved for a better buy. Thank you for your input!


----------



## kit352 (May 15, 2011)

700c and 27 inch are in reference to wheel size not bike size. youd need to look at the cm sizes in the 50's or inches from the 14 to 20in range. that will tell you the frame size but some companies like schwinn dont really tell you either. in the world or road bikes your the same size as me so youll probably want something around 56cm or 18-19in or a large frame bike. the schwinns come in 16in frame so they will be small on you for th emost part. you may want to look into a good used proper fitting bike in the sizes mentioned.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Bike fit is what matters on road bikes, well beyond components, frame material, etc. The problem is that bike manufactures don't size everything the same as other companies, something that's not too hard to notice with something like shoes. 

The thing is, would you buy shoes for a marathon without ever trying them on? Online is VERY tempting because you can save a lot, but you can't really be sized and you don't get much support after the purchase. My advice is to get a decent beginner road bike from a reputable local shop. The services they will provide should equal what you might have to pay for a bike you order online....if you got the right size.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

spade2you said:


> Bike fit is what matters on road bikes, well beyond components, frame material, etc. The problem is that bike manufactures don't size everything the same as other companies, something that's not too hard to notice with something like shoes.
> 
> The thing is, would you buy shoes for a marathon without ever trying them on? Online is VERY tempting because you can save a lot, but you can't really be sized and you don't get much support after the purchase. *My advice is to get a decent beginner road bike from a reputable local shop. The services they will provide should equal what you might have to pay for a bike you order online....if you got the right size*.


I agree. In this instance I think this is the best option.

OP, given what you've offered and your (understandable) confusion, it would be best to seek out reputable shops, discuss your price range, intended purposes/ goals, cycling experience, fitness/ flexibility and let them offer some suggestions. From there, they'll size/ fit you to bikes of interest and send you off on test rides. The better shops recognize the imporance of (and encourage) test rides, so finding them is one of the keys to success. 

Alternately, seek out a reputable LBS and ask for a standard fitting, sharing that you may purchase either used or online. It'll usually run about $50, but you'll walk away having a pretty good idea of your sizing requirements and from there you can compare the test bikes geometry to bikes of interest. Or, update this thread providing info on the bikes and members can assist.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

If you don't really know bike geometry and fit then going to an LBS is the way to go. Saying a frame is XXcm referring to the seat tube length is far from what is needed to size a bike. For a "traditional" level top tube bike I ride a 54cm and rode a 55cm years ago. I wouldn't even want to get on a 55cm Lemond because the top tubes are loooong. On the flip side I've seen geometries on some of the Chinese carbon frames and can't believe how short the top tube is. Stem length can be adjusted, but to what extent is it mucking up the handling? Maybe not too bad, but it's not something I plan on finding out. Then there are things like HTA, STA, fork trail, chain stay length, and wheelbase that affect the ride and handling regardless of bike fit. What seems so simple isn't always.


----------



## SlimDandy (May 28, 2011)

*Bike Sizing*

Warning: DO NOT BUY A BIKE FROM WALMART! 

There are several ways to find your size without actually requiring a formal fit. However, that said, there's nothing equal to a formal fitting. Anyway, just go to your nearest Walmart, Dick's, Target, or Kmart store and straddle a few road bikes. Look on the seat tube at the bottom, not too far from the crank and spy the bike size. Carry a tape measure with you and measure from the middle of the crank to the top of the seat tube in inches. Next, multiply by 2.54 and get your bike size in centimeters. That should match exactly what you spied at the bottom of the seat tube. If not, try it again! :thumbsup:

PS.

Once you've confirmed your bike size, write it down some place private where you will always have it nearby, just in case! :smile5:


----------



## SlimDandy (May 28, 2011)

ryan.douglas2 said:


> I am new to the whole cycling world. Right now I have a Schwinn 700c Trailway Hybrid, which gets me from A to B. However, I do a lot of cycling, more than the average beginner. I need a quality road bike for many reasons, lighter, better components, more aerodynamic, better training...etc. In no way do I have the money to just go to my bike shop and lay down hundreds of dollars for a bike such as a Fuji, or the Trek *that I have been eying for a few months*. I have been looking on ebay and amazon and such and have come across a few Schwinn road bikes for prices I can afford. Does anyone know anything about Schwinn bikes? Are they good quality? Is it worth the buy?


 Hey there Ryan,

I'd just like to say that any Schwinn bike that comes out of the box, needs to be assembled buy a person who knows about bikes. Otherwise, self-assembly by a novice means certain troubles await you on the road (if not before).

Hey, there's a whole world of bicycles out there just waiting for you, and one of them has your name on it. However, guess what! It's most probably NOT a Schwinn!

Jamis, Specialized, and Raleigh make some very good OTS (off the shelf) bikes too. If I were you, I'd look at the Coda by Jamis. It's a highly regarded flat bar, steel framed in 4130 chromoly, road bike. It only cost about five hundred bucks and the Jamis people are usually pretty good about sizing and fitting. There are really good about service, as well. 

PS.

Just out of curiosity, what's wrong with your Schwinn? Is it not comfortable enough? Does it break down frequently? Is it noisy?

What gives? Why do you want to replace it? Why not just wait until you can get a really good road bike?

Perhaps you could just stick with your Schwinn until your ship comes in! :thumbsup:


----------



## ryan.douglas2 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the advice on sizing. Makes sense now. And trust me, I do go to my LBS...alot lol. I just have a habit of trying to gather as much information as I can. The reason I am currently looking online is simply because I CANNOT AFFORD the bikes at the shops. The least expensive bike at any LBS here is well over $200 out of my price range. Nothing is wrong with my Schwinn, it is just a hybrid and I do not like the stance, for as much riding as I do, I need a quality drop bar road bike. I am going to keep it going until my "ship comes in". I, however, would like to be able to get what information I need and be able to plan accordingly. Thank you all for your input! It is much appreciated.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SlimDandy said:


> Warning: DO NOT BUY A BIKE FROM WALMART!
> 
> There are several ways to find your size without actually requiring a formal fit. However, that said, there's nothing equal to a formal fitting. Anyway, just go to your nearest Walmart, Dick's, Target, or Kmart store and straddle a few road bikes. Look on the seat tube at the bottom, not too far from the crank and spy the bike size. Carry a tape measure with you and measure from the middle of the crank to the top of the seat tube in inches. Next, multiply by 2.54 and get your bike size in centimeters. That should match exactly what you spied at the bottom of the seat tube. If not, try it again! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Sorry, but this method will do nothing more than mislead the OP (and possibly others) into thinking this is a reliable way to determine frame size requirements. It's not even close. 

Nowhere do you mention establishing _reach_ requirements or the fact that there are no standards to determine frame sizes, so that label affixed to the seat tube has a fairly arbitrary number (and sometimes letter) printed on it, with no link to seat tube length. 

BTW, FWIW two of my road bikes have a seat tube length of 49cm's and are sized as a 52cm (or S), but when compared to some Fuji's and Rocky Mountains they match their 47cm frame sizes.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Take a look here:
www.bikesdirect.com


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I see a fair number of bikesdirect bikes on the trail, locked to racks at school, and now and then at races. Owners I've talked to about them have been pretty stoked on them.

That said, I would be nervous buying one online without knowing my fit numbers. OP - phone around and see if you've got any shops or coops offering used bikes in your area. IIRC, my local shop specializing in used bikes has geared road bikes for $250-$350. I bought my transportation bike on Craig's List for $100, but I don't train on it - I think that riding a bunch of bikes back to back is important in getting something that fits well.

For me, fit is huge. Beyond that, for non-competitive riding, I don't need a lot more. My transportation bike has downtube shifters and a 2x6 drivetrain, and that's enough for me. If it fit me better, I'd be content to train on it too.


----------



## ryan.douglas2 (May 29, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I see a fair number of bikesdirect bikes on the trail, locked to racks at school, and now and then at races. Owners I've talked to about them have been pretty stoked on them.
> 
> That said, I would be nervous buying one online without knowing my fit numbers. OP - phone around and see if you've got any shops or coops offering used bikes in your area. IIRC, my local shop specializing in used bikes has geared road bikes for $250-$350. I bought my transportation bike on Craig's List for $100, but I don't train on it - I think that riding a bunch of bikes back to back is important in getting something that fits well.
> 
> For me, fit is huge. Beyond that, for non-competitive riding, I don't need a lot more. My transportation bike has downtube shifters and a 2x6 drivetrain, and that's enough for me. If it fit me better, I'd be content to train on it too.


Thx. I had heard a few ppl rag bikesdirect pretty hard and I began to get a little leery about it. I know what I want, this beautiful Trek a friend at my LBS put me on today lol. And I know I do need a road bike, not just want one. But for now, I can only get what I can afford. I have heard some good things from bikesdirect and such so my plan is probably to find a good deal there and take it to my LBS for service until I can afford something better. I do know that upkeep and maintenance goes a LONG way in keeping something alive, even if its not high end name brand.


----------



## steelrpm (Apr 27, 2011)

ryan.douglas2 said:


> Thx. I had heard a few ppl rag bikesdirect pretty hard and I began to get a little leery about it. I know what I want, this beautiful Trek a friend at my LBS put me on today lol. And I know I do need a road bike, not just want one. But for now, I can only get what I can afford. I have heard some good things from bikesdirect and such so my plan is probably to find a good deal there and take it to my LBS for service until I can afford something better. I do know that upkeep and maintenance goes a LONG way in keeping something alive, even if its not high end name brand.


Why not do a local craigslist search and post your findings on here? You'll get some good feedback.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ryan.douglas2 said:


> Thx. I had heard a few ppl rag bikesdirect pretty hard and I began to get a little leery about it. I know what I want, this beautiful Trek a friend at my LBS put me on today lol. And I know I do need a road bike, not just want one. But for now, I can only get what I can afford. I have heard some good things from bikesdirect and such so my plan is probably to find a good deal there and take it to my LBS for service until I can afford something better. I do know that upkeep and maintenance goes a LONG way in keeping something alive, even if its not high end name brand.


The potential problem with BD (or similar) isn't the quality, it's that you're on your own with sizing, then once the bike arrives (assuming you guessed right on the sizing), fit, final assembly, tuning.... all services that an LBS provides. You either do it yourself or pay to have it done for you - all adding to the cost. And while maintenance is important, it won't fix sizing/ fit issues, and will be of minor concern because it's likely you won't ride an ill fitting bike, so ultimately no money saved.

There are ways to minimize the _sizing_ risks, but it takes some knowledge of bike geo and an upfront investment of about $50 for a standard LBS fitting. If you decide to go the online route, I suggest posting asking for guidance at that time.

Lastly, depending on your locale, as other have suggested, you could scout out a decent used bike. At least this way you'll get to see them, ride them and possibly have your LBS check any of interest over before you commit to the purchase.


----------

